# Boring stock award!



## stockGURU (10 April 2008)

Some stocks move so little watching grass grow is more exciting than keeping track of them on a daily basis. The stocks that I'm talking about are so utterly predictable that you can come back in three months time and know that the price won't have moved much.

For this award I am nominating BMX (Bemax Resources). If you have been holding this for the past 12 months you may as well have been in a coma.

Share your favourite boring stock and don't forget to post a chart so we can marvel at their amazing ability to do nothing!


----------



## JTLP (11 April 2008)

LOL

If I saw a trend like that I would hit up the Netbank saver and reap some cooooooooool 7.00% interest...ooooh yeah


----------



## Kauri (11 April 2008)

JTLP said:


> LOL
> 
> If I saw a trend like that I would hit up the Netbank saver and reap some cooooooooool 7.00% interest...ooooh yeah




If one of my blueys could put on 50% in 6 weeks I'd be in there with my ears pinned back..   
Cheers
............Kauri


----------



## jman2007 (19 April 2008)

Interesting notion, although if some of my stocks had managed to hold their ground like this over the recent months, I'd be a very happy chappy indeed.


----------



## reece55 (19 April 2008)

This one hands down is an easy pick.......

Amcor is the lamest stock I have ever seen. Amidst a huge equity boom, they have been stuck in a range of 7.8 - 6.8 for 4 years...... aggghhhhh....... it's like watching paint dry...

Cheers


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 April 2008)

stockGURU said:


> The stocks that I'm talking about are so utterly predictable that you can come back in three months time and know that the price won't have moved much.
> 
> For this award I am nominating BMX (Bemax Resources). If you have been holding this for the past 12 months you may as well have been in a coma.
> 
> Share your favourite boring stock and don't forget to post a chart so we can marvel at their amazing ability to do nothing!




Excellent post Guru. Like you I have been riding the Bemax "rollercoaster across the Nullabor" for some time now. Are they actually digging Mineral Sands or is it really Peat Moss? 

The true genius of BMX is its ability to hold fast at 23.5c (give or take half a cent) whether the day is green 200 points, red 300 points or break even. It is amazing!!!!!  

The problem with your post is that I think you have hit the "most perfect boring stock" straight up. I don't think others can compete!!! Pound for pound I don't think it can be beaten - sure some small shares are illiquid but lets not forget BMX is a resource stock that was ASX300 listed a couple years ago. It's ability not to do ANYTHING is in my opinion legendary.

Duckman


----------



## robert toms (21 April 2008)

Have not got a chart but AMCOR takes a bit of tossing.Price over ten years ago was aroung nine dollars,now around seven, hardly moves from year to year.


----------



## Spineli (27 May 2008)

LOL @ this thread after the ride BMX had today

I bet none of you saw it coming! haha

So who is deservant of the next boring stock award?


----------



## Spineli (28 May 2008)

Trembling_Hand, maybe you could give us some guidance here  

Since you are a '5 mins momentum trader', perhaps you could tell us what bores you? haha


----------



## TheGreenOct (28 May 2008)

LOL

Anyway whats wrong with these boring stocks? At least you'll know where its support and resistance levels are and hence when to buy and sell. Obviously easier said than done and of course the entry and exit points won't be exact rather close enough to that area but still you know. And you'll rack up the brokerage costs.


----------



## Flip (9 May 2009)

are there any stocks that have managed to be boring in this market?


----------

